# Gaggia Coffee - very slow flow of coffee



## Dave H (Jun 22, 2009)

My 3 year old Gaggia Coffee, which has recently been descaled and cleaned, has suddenly started producing coffee very slowly. Also the pump seems to make a laboured noise.

Is there anything I can check or does it need sending away?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

sounds like it needs a service, i got mine done by an ex gaggia engineer at gaggia-service.weebly.com he did a first rate job of my classic


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My loan Gaggia Classic has the same fault so has been dropped off to the Beandoctor team in Babraham, Cambridgeshire.

I had a tour around their premises today and met John who services the machines (and is a member here)]

Luckily I have another machine to use until this one comes back in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, dave. it sounds like your machine may have a scale problem, i will be able to do a service for you. please email me if you need any assistance. regards


----------



## Dave H (Jun 22, 2009)

Just had the machine serviced and it works fine now - thanks to all who responded.

I used Mark ([email protected]) who was incredibly fast!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Many thanks for the recommendation dave, it is greatly appreciated. Regards Mark


----------



## Peppers (Dec 31, 2009)

My Classic is three years old, has been descaled but is not performing well. Can any Member recommend a service engineer in Surrey/Hampshire area please.


----------



## priyp (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, have a look at

http://gaggia-service.weebly.com/

You will have to pack/protect/ and post to him

My CLASSIC with him now for service (no faults as such). I shall be able to offer feedback in a week or so after return

Rgds


----------



## priyp (Jan 4, 2010)

Following on from my recommendation above, I can only say how pleased I am with the service given. INSTANT responses to eMails answering any questions/doubts I had. Machine is working a treat ... and was out of the house less than a week!! Also, you will receive 'after service' service as well ~ I had a query on receiving machine back. Again, INSTANT response. I have no hesitation in recommending ... hope this helps. Rgds


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

many thanks for the recommendation, it is very much appreciated. very happy your pleased with the sevice. regards Mark


----------



## Rviv lawson (Jul 31, 2021)

hi my Gaggia Brera is pouring slow can I fix myself or do I need a engineer thanks


----------

